# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Жестокая любовь

## Bppp

Прошу о помощи. Дело в том, что мы расстались с моим молодым человеком полтора месяца назад. У меня это первая любовь, яркие эмоции. Сама по себе я,думаю, однолюб. Всегда хотела, чтобы любовь пришла внезапно. И вот... Не ждала, случилось. Дело было зимой,общались мы на расстоянии, сразу поняли, что между нами что-то происходит. У него было много девушек, но относился он к ним, мягко говоря, пренебрегая. Ради галочки. Никогда не любил,не добивался,зачастую мог разрушить пару для своей утехи. Но время прошло,он изменился. До встречи со мной он пережил расставание с девушкой, с которой он был долгое время в отношениях. Он полюбил меня, начал добиваться всеми способами, ибо я девушка неприступная. На него это было не похоже. Без всяких церемоний мы просто решили быть вместе,он сильно любил меня. Мы часто ссорились,через неделю он хотел расстаться,но понимал,что любит и не хотел этого делать,он часто ревновал меня ко всему,часто обвинял,но сам часто не сдерживал обещания и мог написать комплимент какой-нибудь девушке. Время шло,мы ссорились,мирились,он чаще обращал внимание на меня, не смотрел на других. В один момент с ним произошла беда, я его старалась поддержать, в то же время сама болела, было трудно. После этого он решил поменять отношение ко мне. Через несколько недель он заблокировал меня везде. Оставив открытыми некоторые мессенджеры. Я писала ему, рыдала, не могла без него. Тут он ответил :извини, дай мне 3 дня, я разберусь в себе, я люблю тебя. Прошло 4 дня, никаких сообщений. Я писала ему, он сухо отвечал, хотел расстаться, хоть и любил, сказал, что будет чувствовать себя лучше, если я не буду мучаться. Была одна проблема:он сказал, что в момент его беды, поддерживала его лучшая подруга, но не я.* Я всеми силами старалась сделать так, чтобы сохранить отношения, но не удалось. Спустя недели он писал, что любит, не изменял, но сам то и дело находил новых подруг и возобновлял общение со старыми, которые, по его словам, ему не нужны. Я хотела не жить, я всё перепробовала. Первый раз, когда я не заходила никуда неделю, он писал моей подруге, мне, сказал, что не может без меня. Когда я зашла, он вёл себя сухо и говорил, что не видит смысла признаваться в любви, ведь я всё равно не поверю, не поверю, что он не может без меня. Говорил,если бы я не была ему нужна,он бы не искал меня и не писал. Вот уже 19 дней я никуда не захожу. Он не ищет меня. Более того, через несколько дней после моего предсмертного сообщения, он начал отношения с его лучшей подругой,разрушив её прошлые отношения. Сам по себе,он говорил,как и я,однолюб,безумно любил и ревновал,видел только меня его спутницей,считал меня идеалом. Спустя некоторое время публично под каждой фотографией его новой девушки пишет слова о крепкой любви,комплименты,называет её своей, дарит подарки. Она отличается от его идеала внешне, фигурой, быть может и характером, в ней есть фальшивая доброта. Своего бывшего она бросала 2 раза и заводила еще одни отношения, будучи ещё в тех. После такого мой бывший молодой человек назвал её как положено и прекратит общение. Но на 2 дня.* Далее они опять были лучшими друзьями. А теперь и совсем пара.
Скоро мой день рождения. Я думаю,он меня не поздравит,а даже если, то поздравит лицемерно или пожелает счастья. 
Я его всё ещё люблю. Но меня нет, а он не волнуется, нашел себе новую, хотя клялся в вечной любви. 
Помогите, я не знаю, что мне делать.

----------


## Unity

Гнилая эпоха, гнилые эмоции, гнилые истории, — «Кали-юга», вымирание человеческого в людях…
Бегите оттуда, где Вас просто Пользуют…

----------


## Aare

По-моему он мудак. Не обижайтесь, просто впечатление такое.

----------


## Bppp

Бежать оттуда,куда дороги нет...Люблю...Не могу ничего сделать.

----------


## Bppp

Вы правы. Но...Так хочется,чтобы он жалел...Понял,что потерял меня,а выбрал не ту.Я была воплощением его идеальной спутницы,а выбрал он девушку,которая немного холодна,но не покажет этого,которая не дорожит отношениями с ним.

----------


## Unity

Люди любят не других , люди любят вовсе не реальность, но Свои желания и Свои иллюзии. Вы желаете невозможного и расплачиваетесь за это страданиями, Вы делаете такой Выбор и никто не в силах запретить Вам это. Ад не завершится, пока Вы не прекратите вести себя вопреки доводам Рассудка, а не «пожеланиям».
Вести себя как подстилка с тем, для кого Вы пустое место…
Это путь в могилу.

----------


## Aare

> Понял,что потерял меня,а выбрал не ту.


 Забей, ничего он не поймёт.
Ты вначале писала, что у него не было долгиз отношений. Что он любил играть с девушками, не ценил и мог их бросить (вольно пересказываю). Но ты решила, что с тобой он изменился. Не изменился. Как был козлом, так и остался. Не надо ему ничего доказывать.

----------


## Bppp

Стала пустым местом за 2 дня...А до этого как сумасшедший следил за мной и каждую секунду говорил,что любит.Лишний раз на улицу не отпускал.

----------


## Bppp

Были одни...Со мной он,конечно,усмирился...Не могу забыть его...

----------


## microbe

Закон Парето наверное распространяется на тех кого любят и тех кого нет.

----------


## brusnika

....

----------


## Nabat

> Общество мудаков, потребителей, эгоистов. Подальше от таких. Пускай там варятся в своей каше в одиночестве


 .
Похоже, что в современном обществе в одиночестве оказываются те, кто как раз  отрицает ценности мудаков, потребителей и эгоистов.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> .Похоже, что в современном обществе в одиночестве оказываются те, кто как раз  отрицает ценности мудаков, потребителей и эгоистов.


 Аплодирую стоя))

----------


## Nabat

> Аплодирую стоя))


 Мерси, Джани)

----------


## microbe

Пьяный хрень сморозил как всегда.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> еще одна, которая никогда, наверное, и не поймет, что все вертится вокруг хуя и на хую....и ничего больше не существует Опять будут новые пробы, опять надежды, что вот он, мой мужчина - настоящий, надежный, родной...хах


  я знаю девушку, которая может любить без хуя. есть такие люди ассексуалы, и не надо всех под свой шаблонный формат подводить, это глупо.

----------


## Человек из будущего

А ты о чем думаешь когда пишешь подобные предъявы? Тебя никогда не учили правильным манерам общения с людьми, когда тебя спросят за каждое твоё слово, тогда ты следующий раз думать будешь, а сейчас судя по тому что есть, ты в неадеквате, и ведёшь себя как необразованное невоспитанное хамло. Я не стану уподобляться тебе и вступать с тобой в перепалку, поскольку это бессмысленно. Если хочешь что-то сказать приходи и скажи мне лично какой я мне в глаза.

----------


## yanka95

Порой любовь бывает слишком жестока

----------

